# Wanting to know if i have Depersonalization disorder



## re:stacks (Feb 6, 2010)

Since i can remember (because my memories are always blurred and feel really in-personal to me) i have felt like i am in my whole world.
The last time i felt happy was about july 09, and i went through a traumatic time, ive had these symptoms terribly bad, i never feel like i am here and im become more and more detached from my mind.
i rarely get the feeling that i am physically here. The few times ive got it is when im first get in the bath and the water wakes up the feelings in my legs. Its extremely strange.
Many of my symtoms are:
- feeling like im in a film, or a book, like my lifes a story and im witnessing it not living it
- acting overly happy to make other people not realise that im not there
-having very few memories of things, i could go do something really exciting, but hardly remember it the day after.
-constant sleepiness
-feeling like i need to slow my life down, but feeling worse when my life is slow
-not being motivated sometimes, but then teh next minute i have to frantically get on with everything
-im completely unable to make decisions because it feels liek Im not the person for the decision
-personal belongings or other people not making me happy
my main worry is the not feeling like im here, i manage to live normally and sanely every day, but i need to get this sorted because my lifes becoming nothing because im becoming so depressed

do i have a depersonalization disorder? i only came across this yesterday and ive been trying to explain it to one of my friends and i havent got anywhere and as soon as i read about it all my symptoms fell into place.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

re:stacks said:


> Since i can remember (because my memories are always blurred and feel really in-personal to me) i have felt like i am in my whole world.
> The last time i felt happy was about july 09, and i went through a traumatic time, ive had these symptoms terribly bad, i never feel like i am here and im become more and more detached from my mind.
> i rarely get the feeling that i am physically here. The few times ive got it is when im first get in the bath and the water wakes up the feelings in my legs. Its extremely strange.
> Many of my symtoms are:
> ...


By what you have described,yes,you have depersonalization without any doubt.
There is in this forum one post that you should consider reading.Its about a supplement regimen that has helped the poster himself and others with depersonalization as well towards recovery

please find below the link to it:

http://www.dpselfhel..._1&#entry173540
by tommygunz - 1st. post of the topic

please also consider reading about a product that has been found to be pretty much effective on reducing some of the symptoms related to depersonalization as well.

http://www.dpselfhel..._1&#entry181287
by solaris - read all the posts of this topic

Hope this can be of help

All the best


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

re:stacks said:


> Since i can remember (because my memories are always blurred and feel really in-personal to me) i have felt like i am in my whole world.
> The last time i felt happy was about july 09, and i went through a traumatic time, ive had these symptoms terribly bad, i never feel like i am here and im become more and more detached from my mind.
> i rarely get the feeling that i am physically here. The few times ive got it is when im first get in the bath and the water wakes up the feelings in my legs. Its extremely strange.
> Many of my symtoms are:
> ...


Hi










What you are experiencing is depersonalization (DP) and derealization (DR). Depersonalization disorder (DPD) is only one of many possible causes for DP/DR. There are also a few physical causes (migraine, seizures etc) you should exclude first and a lot of other psych. conditions come with a free helping of DP/DR for some(e.g. depression etc) When it comes to naming the disorder - only a doctor can do that reliably.

You are definitely in the right place. Whatever you call it, what you're battling through is the same stuff we're all on about here.


----------

